# Suche Mitstreiter zum gemeinsam zocken



## insanecriz (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute !

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Partner oder einer Partnerin zum ingame Spaß haben. Egal ob lvln oder mit 90er Arena/Pve ich bin überall dabei, Hauptsache es macht spaß 

Zu mir: mein Name ist Christoph, ich bin 20 Jahre alt und komme aus Österreich. 
Server: Nethersturm
Fraktion: Horde
Name: Anolexia
Ich bin meistens ab 19 Uhr online. 
Einfach anwhispern oder einfach eine Mail an insanecriz@hotmail.com 

Auf der Horde Seite habe ich einige 90er, aber zum neu lvln ist Fraktion und Klasse vollkommen egal.

Ich würde mich auf einen sympathischen Mitstreiter freuen. 

Auf bald.


----------

